

Setup Wordpress on DotCloud - spIrr

Since the old tutorial [1] has not yet been transitioned to the new docs [2], here is what i did:<p>1. Downloaded Woprdpress and unpacked it into <i>wordpressdirectory</i>.<p>2. Created dotcloud.yml in the local wordpress directory:<p><pre><code>   www:
     type: php
   db:
     type: mysql
</code></pre>
3. Dublicated wp-config-sample.php into wp-config.php and edited it:<p><pre><code>   /* ADD THE FOLLOWING LINE */
   $envjson = json_decode(file_get_contents("/home/dotcloud/environment.json"),true);

   /* The name of the database for WordPress */
   define('DB_NAME', 'wordpress');

   /* MySQL database username */
   define('DB_USER', 'myusername');

   /* MySQL database password */
   define('DB_PASSWORD', 'mypassword');

   /* MySQL hostname */
   define('DB_HOST', $envjson['DOTCLOUD_DB_MYSQL_HOST'].':'.$envjson['DOTCLOUD_DB_MYSQL_PORT']);
</code></pre>
4. Assuming i want to call my DotCloud instance <i>wordpress</i>,
   $ dotcloud create wordpress<p>5. $ cd mywordpressdirectory<p>6. $ dotcloud push wordpress<p>7. $ dotcloud info wordpress.db<p>8. $ dotcloud run wordpress.db -- mysql -u root -p(password from previous input result)<p>9.<p><pre><code>   mysql&#62; CREATE USER 'myusername' IDENTIFIED BY 'mypassword';
   mysql&#62; CREATE DATABASE wordpress;
   mysql&#62; GRANT ALL ON wordpress.* TO 'myusername'@'%';
   mysql&#62; FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
</code></pre>
10. $ dotcloud restart wordpress.www<p>11. Open the URL of your instance in your browser and proceed like during a normal wordpress install.<p>Thanks!<p>[1]: http://olddocs.dotcloud.com/tutorials/wordpress/<p>[2]: http://docs.dotcloud.com/
======
ApolloRising
You left out the part about pointing a real domain at it

